# Fan match faux



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Had a customer decide it was a good idea to try and match the color/finish of the fan housing and put that on the vent hood.

Not claiming to be a faux guy or even that good at it, but I'm always learning more about it and trying new things out. Self-taught so I try and get by, plus it helps the custom houses look better, and of course the customers always want specialty finishes.

Anyway, here's my attempt. Just finished it a couple days ago. Need to spray a clear on top to protect it in case she wants to wash it or something. It's just simple latex interior paint. I actually like to do these types of finishes with the color-to-go sample quarts from Sherwin. Nice effect for $15.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> Had a customer decide it was a good idea to try and match the color/finish of the fan housing and put that on the vent hood. Not claiming to be a faux guy or even that good at it, but I'm always learning more about it and trying new things out. Self-taught so I try and get by, plus it helps the custom houses look better, and of course the customers always want specialty finishes. Anyway, here's my attempt. Just finished it a couple days ago. Need to spray a clear on top to protect it in case she wants to wash it or something. It's just simple latex interior paint. I actually like to do these types of finishes with the color-to-go sample quarts from Sherwin. Nice effect for $15.


Not Too Shabby !

And No Glazeing liquid used....
Thumbs up 


Michael Tust


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Coming from a guru, that means a lot. Thanks Michael! 

Yes your right, no glazing. Just some regular ole paint, a sea sponge, cloth, and some lightweight experience lol.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

woodcoyote said:


> Coming from a guru, that means a lot. Thanks Michael! Yes your right, no glazing. Just some regular ole paint, a sea sponge, cloth, and some lightweight experience lol.


 Thanks Coyote,

Whatever it takes to Achieve The Match.... Even if it's just Regular Ole Paint.. ( a bit more difficult I'd Say )


Michael Tust


----------

